# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Windows XP & 7 за и против

## ЛеонтийСПб

Начинаю знакомиться с семеркой и ни как не могу понять в чем же преимущество этой системы перед ХР?
Нового пока ничего не нашел, а вот удобства, которые раньше были на виду, теперь так запрятаны, что пока их найдешь все нервы поистрепаешь. :mad:
Вот 98, конечно  был слабее ХР, но в них пользователи не переучивались, все оставалось тоже самое в управлении. У меня такое впечатление, что систему сильно приукрасили перелопатили и специально придали ей  лощеный вид для лучшей продаваемости - получился "крашеный помидор" И действительно, рейтинг ее кажется бешенный. Ну для интернетчиков понятно, говорят вроде лучше, а для технарей? Ни одна техническая прога не работает должным образом  и с драйверами для специфических устройств тоже проблемы.
 У кого какие мнения по этому поводу? Хочется услышать авторитетные аргументы и факты. :)

----------


## this

Плюсы ХП - долгое время специализированное ПО писалось для осей хп, в семерке есть некая замудренность с проверкой подписи драйверов и т.п., так что все придется переписывать притом как то изголяясь.
Плюсы 7 - сейчас пользовательские программы стали писать исключительно для 7 без поддержки старых осей, а технарям - сами допилят если уже припрет :)
Единого мнения у самого нет до сих пор, но если будет стоять выбор перед вин2003 и вин2008 выберу 2003, старый велосипед намногго удобнее велосипеда с подогревом

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

Спасибо за ответ. Я теперь начинаю думать так -
Семерка будет на новом ноуте для интернета и чтобы не упасть в глазах родственников и коллег. Конечно она удобнее для программ широкого пользования и развлекаловки. Последнее, правда,  не входит в мои интересы.
Ну а для технических нужд всегда под руками как 98 так и ХР  и старые компы. Тем более, на толчке всегда можно купить по дешевке старый ноут. Ну а что делать-то, раз на семерке техника не фурычит. Да и скорость современных процессоров и материнских плат тоже не подходит для некоторых старых но еще востребованных техгнических программ, и нет старых портов таких как последовательный, параллельный и инфракрасного, а почти все технические программы рассчитаны для работы именно на них. Придется приспосабливаться.

----------


## atarix

имхо в плане защищенности семерка она поинтереснее будет. как раз то что технарям то легко,  зараз пользователи особо то видеть и не должны, к тому же XP увы не умеет понормальному общаться с 64 бита. опять же это не особо важно для старых машин, но все плывет все меняется и сейчас уже ведь таких много.
Однозначный плюс в 2008 серваке -это терминальный режим. сравнивать с 2003 просто небо и земля.
ну и довеском Ip6 хотя пока он еще не особо. пока.
Кстати проги обычно глючат на семерке либо по причине 64 бит (ставим 32), либо по причине отсутствия подписей, что тоже вобщемто лобзиком выпиливается. а ну еще обработчик памяти, но насколько я понял, в режиме совместимости прогам выдается аналогия обработчика XP?

----------


## Deus Ex

Семерка во многих аспектах выигрывает. Да и у меня на семерке при последних обновлениях никакого антивируса не стоит и при этом вирусов у меня ниразу замечано небыло. Проверяно!!

----------


## mehdi1998

.... я за windows7. эта версия мощная и быстрая....

----------


## biggg

основное отличие - семерка лучше защишена, а ХР - шитая перешитая уже все знают в ней где и что и как ее обходить, ну и майкрософт наверное внедрил в нее какие свои полезные функции (для себя)

----------


## atarix

> основное отличие - семерка лучше защишена, а ХР - шитая перешитая уже все знают в ней где и что и как ее обходить, ну и майкрософт наверное внедрил в нее какие свои полезные функции (для себя)


 Имхо вот как раз шитая перешитая - это не аргумент, поскольку известные баги это суть уже не баги а "фичи". Зная где дыра ее легко вобщм то прикрыть. А вот функционал windows 7  в этом отношении пока непаханная целина, и где обнаружатся грабли сложно сказать.
по поводу закладок от Microsoft не волнуйтесь - они есть, закон обязывает. Если хотите без закладок то дорога вам в свободное ПО, да и то с оговорками

----------


## biggg

> Имхо вот как раз шитая перешитая - это не аргумент, поскольку известные баги это суть уже не баги а "фичи". Зная где дыра ее легко вобщм то прикрыть. А вот функционал windows 7  в этом отношении пока непаханная целина, и где обнаружатся грабли сложно сказать.
> по поводу закладок от Microsoft не волнуйтесь - они есть, закон обязывает. Если хотите без закладок то дорога вам в свободное ПО, да и то с оговорками


да ну как же непаханая..... неужто за 4 года и до сих пор не паханая? и багов в ней не так уж и много. и закон в отношении ее  - сугубо наш закон, а между майкрософт и пользователем закон один: лицензионное соглашение ("только мы и только вы"). а ПО у нас и так все свободное, вы в своей ХР-шке много дыр нашли и прикрыли?

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

> а между майкрософт и пользователем закон один: лицензионное соглашение


Я бы добавил еще кое что - излишнюю  жадность компании. Были бы немного разумнее, больше бы выиграли на увеличении продаж в той же России. Это можно сравнить с водкой - государство повышает цены, а народ самогон гонит. Или пример еще с магазинами - там где дешевле и оборот больше и прибыль, да и конкуренты вынуждены цены снижать. Правда есть некоторые нюансы - сговоры монополистов, а некоторые давят дешевый бизнес другими известными способами. Не кажется ли Вам, что здесь что-то схожее?

----------


## biggg

> Я бы добавил еще кое что - излишнюю  жадность компании. Были бы немного разумнее, больше бы выиграли на увеличении продаж в той же России. Это можно сравнить с водкой - государство повышает цены, а народ самогон гонит. Или пример еще с магазинами - там где дешевле и оборот больше и прибыль, да и конкуренты вынуждены цены снижать. Правда есть некоторые нюансы - сговоры монополистов, а некоторые давят дешевый бизнес другими известными способами. Не кажется ли Вам, что здесь что-то схожее?


200 баксов они хотят - это совсем недорого для них, другое дело что у нас это - роскошь, да и бесплатно ставится все что угодно в этом мире, как по мне, то наоборот они очень даже толерантны в отношении своих лицензий к пользователям, и они заинтересованы в том, чтобы распространялись бесплатно в определенные слои населения, их цель - чтобы система стояла на каждом компьютере, в том числе и на том, пользователь которого позволить себе купить ее не может

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

> их цель - чтобы система стояла на каждом компьютере, в том числе и на том, пользователь которого позволить себе купить ее не может


Вот это-то  и плохо. Это называется навязывание своего товара, который значительно повышает цену девайса. Хочешь не хочешь, а с другими системами не продают. Это заметно в настоящее время, ноуты все продаются с стартерной системой без дистрибутивного диска с хитрым архивным разделом. любые операции с разделами губят систему и архив. Я бы с удовольствием купил на выбор на отдельном диске. систему за 1000 руб. а стартерную можно и за 500р продовать. Это было бы честнее. Думаю, и фирма заработала бы при таком подходе немалые барыши в Росси. А старые системы можно еще дешевле. Рынок есть рынок, а жадность остается жадностью. Это все равно что принтер стоит дешевле чернил к нему, тоже развод в определенном виде. У нас тут по соседству был бывший универсам. Так там был директор очень жадный, очень долго держал цены, покупали только богатые. Ну в результате погорел с треском. Открылась в этом универсаме пятерочка и сразу толпы пошли и оборот вырос. Теперь вот жадные толстосумы, что цены держат на китайский ширпотреб, уже зуб точат на него и на секонд хэнды, где люди нормально и за дешево одеваются.

----------


## biggg

> Вот это-то  и плохо. Это называется навязывание своего товара, который значительно повышает цену девайса. Хочешь не хочешь, а с другими системами не продают. Это заметно в настоящее время, ноуты все продаются с стартерной системой без дистрибутивного диска с хитрым архивным разделом. любые операции с разделами губят систему и архив. Я бы с удовольствием купил на выбор на отдельном диске. систему за 1000 руб. а стартерную можно и за 500р продовать. Это было бы честнее. Думаю, и фирма заработала бы при таком подходе немалые барыши в Росси. А старые системы можно еще дешевле. Рынок есть рынок, а жадность остается жадностью. Это все равно что принтер стоит дешевле чернил к нему, тоже развод в определенном виде. У нас тут по соседству был бывший универсам. Так там был директор очень жадный, очень долго держал цены, покупали только богатые. Ну в результате погорел с треском. Открылась в этом универсаме пятерочка и сразу толпы пошли и оборот вырос. Теперь вот жадные толстосумы, что цены держат на китайский ширпотреб, уже зуб точат на него и на секонд хэнды, где люди нормально и за дешево одеваются.


а они и так продаются без диска - если Вы покупаете систему установленную в магазине - то это решение только продавца железа а не майкрософт, а майкрософт знает что у нас все системы бесплатные, и если их за 200 баксов, то их не купят и за 10. и вам не диск нужен, а серийный номер, дисков в интернете есть любых (всех версий, всех времен)... они сейчас именно линуху навязывают а не винду: я непротив - пусть с кмпьютером продаеццо установленная линуха - но ведь нету ее, разметка диска только...

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

> я непротив - пусть с кмпьютером продаеццо установленная линуха - но ведь нету ее, разметка диска только...


У нас кок-то в КЭЙе видел нетбук с Линуксом. Так он стоил 7 тыс. А со стартерными системами продаются все остальные уже за 10-11 тыс. не знаю кто инициатор этих продаж либо продавцы либо фирмачи им премию приплачивают. Сейчас с линукс вообще не продают. Купил себе нетбук Packard Bell dot s система стартерная. Копия ее на каком-то хитром невидимом диске. Заплатил про все про то 11 с чем-то тыс. Видимый диск всего один. Я еще не привык к семерке, решил поставить рядом мою любимую ХР. Разбил диск на три. Бах! при этом пропал архив с семеркой (Сюрприз! Честно? Нет! Кто инициатор? Продавцы или фирмачи?). Ладно, поставил на второй раздел ХР. Бах! Сюрприз! Не стала запускаться семерка. Опять же это уже фирмачи на свою сторону гнут. Попытка восстановить загрузку с помощью коллег ни к чему не привела так для этого понадобился фирменный диск с дистрибутивом системы, а у меня его нет. Взял лицензионный диск у друга чтобы восстановить с него, тоже ничего не вышло. Ладно решил поставить семерку заново с этого диска. Поставил. работает. потренировался. Но все рвно пришлось снести т.к. лицензии нет. Вот так я лишился законной лицензии, хотя запратил за нее судя по разнице стоимости больше 4000 рублей. Это честно? Нет. Вымогательство? Да. Если бы у меня был впридачу диск с системой, пусь даже за 4000 тыс, хотя это явный перебор,  я мог бы экспериментировать без проблем. Осталась любимая ХР. Но я человек настырный. Решил экспериментировать. Отдал этот нетбук племяннику-школьнику. Купил себе такой же но с видяхой GMA3600. (У меня была GMA3150). И во тут начались такие проблемы.... Что было дальше? Но это уже потом....

----------


## biggg

> У нас кок-то в КЭЙе видел нетбук с Линуксом. Так он стоил 7 тыс. А со стартерными системами продаются все остальные уже за 10-11 тыс. не знаю кто инициатор этих продаж либо продавцы либо фирмачи им премию приплачивают. Сейчас с линукс вообще не продают. Купил себе нетбук Packard Bell dot s система стартерная. Копия ее на каком-то хитром невидимом диске. Заплатил про все про то 11 с чем-то тыс. Видимый диск всего один. Я еще не привык к семерке, решил поставить рядом мою любимую ХР. Разбил диск на три. Бах! при этом пропал архив с семеркой (Сюрприз! Честно? Нет! Кто инициатор? Продавцы или фирмачи?). Ладно, поставил на второй раздел ХР. Бах! Сюрприз! Не стала запускаться семерка. Опять же это уже фирмачи на свою сторону гнут. Попытка восстановить загрузку с помощью коллег ни к чему не привела так для этого понадобился фирменный диск с дистрибутивом системы, а у меня его нет. Взял лицензионный диск у друга чтобы восстановить с него, тоже ничего не вышло. Ладно решил поставить семерку заново с этого диска. Поставил. работает. потренировался. Но все рвно пришлось снести т.к. лицензии нет. Вот так я лишился законной лицензии, хотя запратил за нее судя по разнице стоимости больше 4000 рублей. Это честно? Нет. Вымогательство? Да. Если бы у меня был впридачу диск с системой, пусь даже за 4000 тыс, хотя это явный перебор,  я мог бы экспериментировать без проблем. Осталась любимая ХР. Но я человек настырный. Решил экспериментировать. Отдал этот нетбук племяннику-школьнику. Купил себе такой же но с видяхой GMA3600. (У меня была GMA3150). И во тут начались такие проблемы.... Что было дальше? Но это уже потом....


У нас стараются брать без систем, ставят сами потом, а после установки ХР семерка не запускается любая: вам нужно загружаться с болванки и редактировать меню загрузки, потому что ХРшка его переписывает под себя, а семерки она видит, а если диска нет, то вам могла бы помочь программа "EASYbcd" вроде так она называется, она автоматически находит системы на диске и создает меню загрузки, копию винды можно скачать в инете, главное - серийник, а линуха для меня непонятная - не могу найти в ней какие-то преимущества перед окнами

----------

ЛеонтийСПб (03.12.2012)

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

> а если диска нет, то вам могла бы помочь программа "EASYbcd" вроде так она называется, она автоматически находит системы на диске и создает меню загрузки, копию винды можно скачать в инете, главное - серийник, а линуха для меня непонятная - не могу найти в ней какие-то преимущества перед окнами


Да я потом воспользоваося каким-то менеджером разделов и там была подобная программа. Некоторое время пользовался выбором загрузки. Но потом эта прога перестала работать, так как была демонстрационная. Но вопрос не в этом, а в том как фирмачи или продавцы ловко разводят покупателей и создают искусственные сложности. А вот в этом новом моем нетбуке и свидяхой GMA3600, я вытащил хард купил новый и начал экспериментировать. Так вот, первое с чем я столкнулся, это то, что ни в какую не ставилась хрюшка. Нужен был какой-то особый драйвер. Но я вышел из положения установив сначала семена на один раздел, а хрюха после этого уже почему-то встала без проблем. Но вот сюрприз- для GMA3600 в хрюхе не выпущен еще до сих пор драйвер. Нашел какой-то, но при установке он потребовал глобальную настройку и на английском. И не в какую не хотел ставится без оной. Потом, правда, на форуме Packard Bell, мне помогли и собрали его. Но опять же, семен требует активации, а стартер с лицензией остался на первом диске. Кроме того, меняя диск, я никак не мог открыть к нему доступ. Там такие сложности, что открывая крышку невозможно не сломать некоторые защелки и не поцарапать крышку клавы. То есть гарантия уже тю-тю. Честно? Нет. Развод? Да. Результат. Новая моя проплаченная лицензия за 4000 опять накрылась. И я все же не добился установки двух систем, чтобы они работали законно по лицензии, хотя заплатил уже за две итого 8000 тыс. О чем разговор? Если бы эти прохи... давали с буком  лицензионный диск, я бы проблем не имел. Получается мои 8000 пошли кому-то очень сообразительному и не от меня одного, - сейчас всем так продают. А насчет линухи, я тоже поставил на резервном компе, но трудно дается пока. До сих пор не могу разобраться как с нее в интернет выйти на модеме Мегафон. (Я с него работаю). На модеме есть папочка с файлами установки и краткой инструкцией. Но пока нет времени разобраться основательно. Однако есть надежда на быстрое совершенствование этой системы. Появились к ней приложения приближающие к винде, но еще не пробовал, за отсутствием времени.

----------


## biggg

> Да я потом воспользоваося каким-то менеджером разделов и там была подобная программа. Некоторое время пользовался выбором загрузки. Но потом эта прога перестала работать, так как была демонстрационная. Но вопрос не в этом, а в том как фирмачи или продавцы ловко разводят покупателей и создают искусственные сложности. А вот в этом новом моем нетбуке и свидяхой GMA3600, я вытащил хард купил новый и начал экспериментировать. Так вот, первое с чем я столкнулся, это то, что ни в какую не ставилась хрюшка. Нужен был какой-то особый драйвер. Но я вышел из положения установив сначала семена на один раздел, а хрюха после этого уже почему-то встала без проблем. Но вот сюрприз- для GMA3600 в хрюхе не выпущен еще до сих пор драйвер. Нашел какой-то, но при установке он потребовал глобальную настройку и на английском. И не в какую не хотел ставится без оной. Потом, правда, на форуме Packard Bell, мне помогли и собрали его. Но опять же, семен требует активации, а стартер с лицензией остался на первом диске. Кроме того, меняя диск, я никак не мог открыть к нему доступ. Там такие сложности, что открывая крышку невозможно не сломать некоторые защелки и не поцарапать крышку клавы. То есть гарантия уже тю-тю. Честно? Нет. Развод? Да. Результат. Новая моя проплаченная лицензия за 4000 опять накрылась. И я все же не добился установки двух систем, чтобы они работали законно по лицензии, хотя заплатил уже за две итого 8000 тыс. О чем разговор? Если бы эти прохи... давали с буком  лицензионный диск, я бы проблем не имел. Получается мои 8000 пошли кому-то очень сообразительному и не от меня одного, - сейчас всем так продают. А насчет линухи, я тоже поставил на резервном компе, но трудно дается пока. До сих пор не могу разобраться как с нее в интернет выйти на модеме Мегафон. (Я с него работаю). На модеме есть папочка с файлами установки и краткой инструкцией. Но пока нет времени разобраться основательно. Однако есть надежда на быстрое совершенствование этой системы. Появились к ней приложения приближающие к винде, но еще не пробовал, за отсутствием времени.


Но это уже производитель так делает. Ноутбуки все специально сделаны так чтобы максимально осложнить замену компонентов, причем любых, даже ДВД привод нельзя поменять у ноутбуков разных годов они на вид идентичны, но в них специальный паз сделан таким образом чтобы один не влазил на место другого. Некоторые дают с буком диск с виндой, причем там хитрый диск он автоматически узнает железо и не спрашивает серийник. Если у вас есть серийный номер, то диск можете скачать в интернете он будет работать не хуже чем оригинальный

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

> Но это уже производитель так делает. ...... Если у вас есть серийный номер, то диск можете скачать в интернете он будет работать не хуже чем оригинальный


Да уж раз нарвался,  в сервисе всегда смотрят на эти царапины....
А по поводу диска. У меня, конечно, есть серийники на фирменных наклейках. Так это что, я могу скачать любую стартерную, загнать серийник при установке и активировать? А если я диск с дистрибутивом возьму у соседа, активация не пойдет с моим серийником?
Да, спасибо за программку EASYbcd. Скачал несколько версий. Попробую  потренируюсь на работе на каком ненужном компе, или может диск на место верну в своем нетбуке. Так все равно хрюху ставить замучаюсь, наверное, да и опять, драйверок к ХР - GMA 3600 проблема. Ну да ладно. В конце концов интересен сам процесс познания.  Надеюсь не без помощи форумчан....

----------


## Fielde

Кто -нибудь юзал 8?

----------


## Timret

Извините уважаемые, но точнее можно было назвать тему WinXP & 8. Так как в 8-ке всё спрятано и нет кнопки пуск. панель управления чтобы найти, надо здорово постараться, как и программы. Я взял 8-ку и пожалел. Лучше бы взять новый ПК с новой win 7 hp 64 bit

----------

